# I tried Surfex Hd on my leather seats



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

Some people may disagree with using things like this on leather but no dedicated leather cleaner would touch the dirt. I used a 5:1 dilution of Surfex and it shifted everything. Some light aggitation with a nail brush and it cleaned the filth off of the beige plastics and leather. A conditioner was used after. Its looking like new(ish) now. Just a shame that the leather wasnt looked after by the previous owners


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I would have thought that concentration would be a bit over kill for dirty seats i use it about that to degrease engine parts!

I have used surfex on fabric seats in the past and on carpet... It works surprisingly well


----------



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

yeah it was definitely overkill on the dilution but was already made up so i used it


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

great tip, may use this on my seats soon. i love surfex, such a good APC.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ive just used Megs APC at 4:1 with fantastic results on the wifes freelander as nothing else would touch it! Will be using the same on the T5s cream leather


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

G101 works well too


----------



## Will ST (May 27, 2007)

I had a nightmare cleaning some charcoal/black leather seats in a SLK. Looked like sun cream had been transferred into the seats.

Started with just damp cloth which just seemed to just bring it to the surface, Raceglaze leather cleaner was having a similar effect. Bit of a head scratch then went for the Surfex.

Similar ratios to yourself and some patience and seats were like new.

Surfex never fails to impress me, from removing CV grease around an alloy wheel inner after a CV boot exploded to lightly cleaning interiors, it always comes up trumps.

Will


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> G101 works well too


I was just wonder that... what ratio have your used, my normal is 10:1... but maybe a bit stronger?!?

what about bio bisk?!?

:thumb:


----------



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

cleaned my drivers seat belt with it too and am very impressed. Just need it to dry so i can see how clean it truelly is. About 10+ months of grime on this










Think i might call my local Autosmart rep and see how much 5ltrs of G101 is and give that a try too


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

robster84 said:


> cleaned my drivers seat belt with it too and am very impressed. Just need it to dry so i can see how clean it truelly is. About 10+ months of grime on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about £15 ish depending on the rep :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I was just wonder that... what ratio have your used, my normal is 10:1... but maybe a bit stronger?!?
> 
> what about bio bisk?!?
> 
> :thumb:


I normally use a weaker mix of G101 if using on leather....i dont do ratios to be honest cant be doing with all the faffing  but if you take a Auto Glym spray bottle put maybe 2-3 CM in the bottom of it then fill with water....


----------



## Gaz1962 (Jan 22, 2009)

when you say dilute 4:1 is it 4 parts product to 1 part water or vise versa


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

If your putting 2-3cm into a litre bottle and topping it up with water thats about 5-1. 
1cm is 10-1

Gaz it'll be 4 parts water and 1 part product I would imagine :thumb:


----------



## Gaz1962 (Jan 22, 2009)

okies cheers geoff


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I was just wonder that... what ratio have your used, my normal is 10:1... but maybe a bit stronger?!?
> 
> :thumb:


I'd not use G101 on leather; too strong even at weak dilutions; the chemicals in it are very powerful and I think you'd risk a bit of damage to leather with G101. (I'd put G101 just above Meguiars Super Degreaser in terms of outright cleaning power).

Don't get me wrong, it's a superb product, one I personally use very regularly but the only interior job I do with it is scrubbing rubber floor mats.

Keep the G101 for tyres, arches, door shuts, engine bays and use Meguiar's APC for the interior.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Using G101 on leather killed my leather cleaning brush! 
Started spitting 'fibres' everywhere.

Sod the leather, I miss my brush! :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> I normally use a weaker mix of G101 if using on leather....i dont do ratios to be honest cant be doing with all the faffing  but if you take a Auto Glym spray bottle put maybe 2-3 CM in the bottom of it then fill with water....


Autosmart bottles have ratio gauge...:thumb:


----------

